# Sherlock's new snuggle spot - possibly NSFW



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Last night Sherlock and I had our best snuggle time ever. I didn't let him go in his bag at all so he has to make do with a piece of fleece and whatever other fabric was around - which meant my shirt.

I just can't help thinking "boys will be boys" XD



















He also did lots of anointing for the first time ever - I don't know if I somehow smelled different, but he climbed all over my chest and neck licking my skin - it made me feel special XD


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

That's funny. :lol: 

Herc loves sleeping on my "upper chest", and I used to think boys will be boys, but maybe he just likes to hear my heartbeat?

That being said, I do love a good snuggle time.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Haha, my boy likes to sleep there too, when I'm laying down watching tv or something, that's here he'll be. :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awe! Such a cute sleepy face! I think they like the warmth. Or maybe the bumpyness? I say thet because Cholla likes to flop himself over my arm.


----------



## shealynn87 (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA Dora will actually crawl in my bra if I let her (ouch)! I think its just a warm cushy spot


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

HEHE Got to love the male sex :lol: well my boy does not do that. i like to sit crosed leged and he likes being in the little cave it makes so you get the drift wher he likes to be :lol: :lol: 

Megan


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Silly boys :lol:

I don't have enough up there for Kashi to rest comfortably  so he just hangs out around my arm/tummy


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

His face in the first one is the cutest ever! Something must be comfortable about female chests, Inky does that too.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Lol, I'm glad mine isn't the only one. Little Foot loves crawling in my shirt and sleeping on my chest. I thought it was the weirdest thing!


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

My boy loves sleeping on my chest, too, though he'd much rather be wedged under my boob... which is waaaay to painful for me.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Quillamina does that too, and actually sleeps there INSIDE my shirt if I let her. Sometimes I do, because I love the feel of a warm hedgepiggy tummy on my skin. Is that weird?

Loki refers to sleep directly under my chin, right at my throat so that if I'm trying to use my computer, I can no longer watch the screen properly, and if I move my head the wrong way, I get quills in my throat. Ouch!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Sherlock likes the under the chin spot, too. When he first climbed under my shirt I didn't have a bra on because I was in my pajamas, so I had to shoo him out quickly and put one on XD I did not want to deal with quills there! XD I just love his little squooshed sleepy face <3


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Rex sleeps on my chest, too. check out his face:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: I've wanted to get a picture of Lily doing this forever, for one reason. I've wanted to see a hedgie pic included in the cats 'n' racks section of www.cuteoverload.com ! :lol: You should submit it (if you want to).


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Right after I read this post last night quinn crawled in my dress and fell asleep. Hopefully this isn't TOO not safe for work... I wasn't wearing a bra. Ouch. But he's too cute to make him leave.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> :lol: I've wanted to get a picture of Lily doing this forever, for one reason. I've wanted to see a hedgie pic included in the cats 'n' racks section of http://www.cuteoverload.com ! :lol: You should submit it (if you want to).


I totally already did XD


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Sherlock is so adorable!  I love his eyes in the first one. 

My boy also likes to sleep there. I love it, as he usually will sleep there and hang out while I do my homework but any time I have the audacity to reach for a pen or disturb him in some other manner he makes quite a scene. 

He sleeps there when we watch TV before bed too and I have quite a time getting him out so I can go to sleep. I've had him ball tightly enough that I can't get him out and then just have to sit there until he's asleep enough for me to slowly extricate him from 'his' domain while he's still dopey


----------

